# Solved: Windows 8 and wifi connection problem



## dontknowwhattodo

I am having trouble connecting my new Toshiba Satellite p875-31p running Windows 8 to my wireless internet connection. 
the laptop came new with windows 8 it has not been upgraded to it. 
It connects fine using the Ethernet. There are 3 other laptops running win 7 starter, win 7 ultimate, and xp all of which are able to connect wirelessly without problems.

I have checked the device manager and there are no conflicting devices or errors on the network adapters

When i run windows diagnostics i get the following error

*wifi does not have a valid ip.

*
i have checked my netgear dgn1000 router and all attached devices are given there own ip addresses

I have tried (as admin)

_*netsh winsock reset catalog* (reset winsock entries)

_ _*netsh int ip reset reset.log hit* (reset TCP/IP stack)

the result of which is this:

*resetting global, ok!
resetting Neighbor, ok!
resetting path, ok!
resetting rout, ok!
resetting failed.
access denied.
*
After a restart i am still unable to connect.I have tried a system restore to no avail!

Below is the results of my *ipconfig /all

*_
*Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Precious
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-36-DD-09-CA-87
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 PCI-E Gigabit Eth
ernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-8C-FA-2C-DF-F7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cc6:44e0:c501:1149%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 March 2013 16:43:00
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 09 March 2013 17:42:59
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352357626
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-46-7B-04-60-36-DD-09-CA-86

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-36-DD-09-CA-86
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:2077:2fc4:adff:a77e(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2077:2fc4:adff:a77e%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{17E2FC7F-E8AB-4495-8347-502D2380F45D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
*
Please help..!


----------



## TerryNet

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver *from the laptop manufacturer's web site*.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista and 7 and 8. *

Start - All Programs - Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. [For Windows 8: <Windows Logo> + x - Command Prompt(Admin)]

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## TerryNet

If still no wireless connection after the above ...

Please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## dontknowwhattodo

TCP/IP stack repair options had the same result as in my first post:

_*resetting failed.
access denied.

*_When i reset the laptop there is still no wifi connection

Below is the screenshot you requested. 
Thank you


----------



## TerryNet

The "access denied" is worrisome. 

In Device Manager uninstall the wireless adapter; then restart the PC and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the drive. Then try the repairs again.


----------



## dontknowwhattodo

I tried the steps above, here are the full results:
*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Resetting Global, OK!
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\windows\system32>*

Its still not working


----------



## dontknowwhattodo

I tried the steps above, here are the full results:
*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Resetting Global, OK!
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\windows\system32>*

Its still not working


----------



## TerryNet

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If that succeeds then try WPA-PSK (not WPA2).


----------



## dontknowwhattodo

Hi,

I changed the settings to what you said and now no computers can connect wirelessly to the router. I cant change the settings back as they no longer show up at all in the wireless tab!


----------



## dontknowwhattodo

Just noticed something interesting...

When i tried to change the settings back it was through my computer with an ethernet cable and i could not see the wireless setting at all to reset them. When i tried via another computer using the ethernet cable it was able to view the settings and change them back to what they were. ... dont know if this is any help, i just thought it was interesting that my computer doesn't even recognise that there are wireless settings!


----------



## Macboatmaster

The problem in my opinion may well be the modem/router

That Intel Centrino 2230N wireless adapter, has been found to require in many cases an update to the router firmware

Referring to your last, reset the router there is more than likely a reset button, that requires usually a ball point pen or similar to press the reset to defaults

Your last was not visible when I typed this what make is the modem router OK found it now Netgear leave it with me I will post shortly


----------



## Macboatmaster

Try a firmware update to the router
http://downloadcenter.netgear.com/other/

re this firmware update please pay attention to this
Click *Yes *to check for new firmware (recommended). The wireless-N modem router


automatically checks the NETGEAR database for a new firmware image file. If no new

firmware version is available, the message "No New Firmware Version Available" displays.

(If you select "No," you can check for new firmware later; see the online User Manual).

*2. *If new firmware is available, click *Yes*, and the router automatically upgrades itself with the


latest firmware.

Do not try to go online, turn off the router, shut down the computer, or do

anything else to the router until the router finishes restarting and the Ready light

has stopped blinking for several seconds


----------



## Macboatmaster

Posted separately so that you cannot miss it.
I suspect it as I said
See this
http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/d...-intel-proset-(centrino)-to-netgear-equipment


----------



## TerryNet

The problem computer could not connect even with encryption disabled? Make sure you are not using MAC Address filtering on the router to lock yourself out.


----------



## dontknowwhattodo

Not sure what the problem was but it has been fixed.

Tried Macboatmaster's advice which resulted in none of the laptops being able to connect via wifi or ethernet. I think the connection may have been interrupted part way and scrambled it a bit. After some fiddling with the routers settings I decided to reset it to its factory settings. Now all the computers are working fine 

Thanks for your time and help .:up:

Hopefully it is not a temporary fix!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Pleased it worked


> Referring to your last, *reset the router there is more than likely a reset button, that requires usually a ball point pen or similar to press the reset to defaults*


that was one of my suggestions.
I feel reasonably certain that you will find that the Intel Centrino 2230N requires an update to the router firmware to function properly as explained on the link I sent in post 13.

However the main thing is that you have it working


----------

